# Lelit Elizabeth cleaning after years of storage



## MochaTony (28 d ago)

Hi all, I have a Lelit Elizabeth that was used a few times in 2020 but then has sat unused for two years. I'm concerned that there is still water in the boiler and hoses and that there may be bacteria. How should I clean the machine? I'm not overly worried about scaling but am open to a lite descaling if you think that would do the job. There is surprisingly not much written about how to store a machine and how to take one out of storage. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you, Tony


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Milton fluid.


----------



## MochaTony (28 d ago)

Rincewind said:


> Milton fluid.


Thank you, But it contains salt. This could definitely breakdown the stainless steel boiler. It doesn't appear to be made for high tempurature and high pressure environments like boilers. Good thought and I'm sure people use it, but I'm concerned it would just add another potential problem to the one I already have.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milton_sterilizing_fluid


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Once only use


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

There shouldn't be bacteria problem if you turn on machine and bring up to temp both boilers maybe run brew boiler at max temp and do a few backflush, steam preinsfusion, and run hot water tap. If there is no odd smell I would carry on using it.
I can't remember now if water intake hoses were easily removable. If yes I would keep them in Milton water for a bit as well as water tank.


----------



## MochaTony (28 d ago)

Ok, I'll give the no-chemical heat-only idea a try and move on to the milton idea if needed. I'll post back sometime with the results. Thank you all. Happy holidays.

If others have other ideas, please feel free to post. I think its probably a topic others could benefit from. I can only imagine that there are hundreds of thousands of espresso machines sitting idle in closets throughout the world.


----------

